# Practice 12/24/16 at NORCAR



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Practice 12/23/16 at NORCAR*

For those of you looking for more track time NORCAR will be open Friday (12/23/16) from noon to 7pm 

Come out and drive Chuck Mackin's F1!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

sg1 said:


> For those of you looking for more track time NORCAR will be open Friday (12/24/16) from noon to 7pm
> 
> Come out and drive Chuck Mackin's F1!!


That is 12/23/16. Saturday is the 24th.


----------

